# What is this ?



## do-it (Jul 11, 2019)

hello, no knowledge on this kind of stuff can anyone tell me what this is and approx how old?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 11, 2019)

What you are showing is a bellows and a focusing rail   For a 35 mm single lens reflex camera. Units like this were popular in the 1970s and 1980s for high magnification photography. The camera lens or an enlarger lens is mounted on the front of the bellows, and the focusing rail allows you to use various degrees of extension. Think of it as it continuously adjustable set of extension tubes!

 Oftentimes these were used to make duplicate 35mm slides, and Nikon used to call these by various model numbers beginning with the prefix PB


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 11, 2019)

It's a bellows used for macro (extreme close focus) photography. A lens fits on the mount end shown open in the photo and the camera attaches to the end shown capped in the photo. I'd date it from the latter 1/4 of the 20th century -- probably sold for use with a 35mm film SLR.

Joe


----------



## do-it (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks guys. Was going through some estate boxes and found this. Wasn’t sure if there was any value here so I figured I’d consult some experts.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 11, 2019)

It also depends on the mount. 
Minolta and Canon are quite common along with Pentax. Others are a bit rarer and have slightly higher value IF the bellows are in good shape.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 11, 2019)

The rear cap has grooves...looks like a Nikon F mount cap...is there a brand name? Spiratone sold a lot of rather inexpensive units back in the day.


----------



## do-it (Jul 11, 2019)

The only other marking on it is leitz Wetzlar. Made in Germany


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 11, 2019)

post a picture of the rear mount with the cap off.


----------



## do-it (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Sorry.. other side. 


I should have been a bit clearer. 

My bad


----------



## Derrel (Jul 11, 2019)

look on the bottom of the rail for identifying marks or a sticker. Your photo is of the front mount. 

" leitz Wetzlar "---makers of the Leica camera!!!


----------



## do-it (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 11, 2019)

May be wrong but it looks like a Nikon mount.


----------



## compur (Jul 11, 2019)

Exakta/Topcon mount


----------



## IanG (Jul 13, 2019)

Most likely Leicaflex mount see the second picture with the locking pin.  Also Exacta never had internal stop down control which can be done with a dual cable release or the manual lever on thse bellows. The makers name is also a big clue 

I have some Leitz catalogues somehere that may contain these bellows of more likely in "The Leica Way" book.

Ian


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 13, 2019)

Have a look at where it folds and corners they are the most common places for light leaks(based on personal experience with a old Pentax k1000 compabale unit)


----------



## IanG (Jul 13, 2019)

Leitz Focusing Bellows For R Mount Cameras 16860, that's definite 

The scale rotates for different FL lenses, a nice set of bellows if you have a Leica SLR.

Ian


----------



## compur (Jul 13, 2019)

Yes, it's the Leica Focusing Bellows R.

I missed the OP's post giving the mfr's name and that lever on the mount fooled me.


----------



## IanG (Jul 14, 2019)

compur said:


> Yes, it's the Leica Focusing Bellows R.
> 
> I missed the OP's post giving the mfr's name and that lever on the mount fooled me.



I have a set of Exacta bellows but that lever puzzled me as it's on the wrong end.

Ian


----------

